# What makes great BBQ?



## ddog27 (May 23, 2006)

I thought this would be a good topic for discussion. What is it that you think makes BBQ taste great? 

For me I think it is the layers of flavor in BBQ. You have the meat, the rub, the wood smoke, and of course the glaze or sauce or whatever else you want to add. I think when all of these flavors come together it makes for a wonderful taste experience. 

I also love the fact that everyone cooks BBQ there own way and to there own tastes. That way there are so many chances to taste different BBQ! And that is a good thing!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> I thought this would be a good topic for discussion. What is it that you think makes BBQ taste great?
> 
> For me I think it is the layers of flavor in BBQ. You have the meat, the rub, the wood smoke, and of course the glaze or sauce or whatever else you want to add. I think when all of these flavors come together it makes for a wonderful taste experience.
> 
> *I also love the fact that everyone cooks BBQ there own way and to there own tastes. *That way there are so many chances to taste different BBQ! And that is a good thing!



You hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 23, 2006)

What makes good barbeque?

Petunia


----------



## ddog27 (May 23, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> What makes good barbeque?
> 
> Petunia



Wow!    That is nice!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 23, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> What makes good barbeque?
> 
> Petunia



So Bill, are you now admitting that it truly IS the COOKER and NOT the COOK.. in your case?


----------



## allie (May 23, 2006)

I agree, it's all the different flavor combinations and the way people put them together in so many ways.  I, for one, don't want to eat just smoked meat no matter how good the rub, sauce makes it bbq to me.  Otherwise, I just call it smoked meat.  LOL  I hate when a caterer makes bbq and puts out some cheap storebought sauce to go with it.  If I can make a unique sauce at home for pennies, surely these guys can do the same!  LOL  It doesn't matter to me if it's a mustard, vinegar, or even ketchup based sauce.  I don't want the meat drowning in it but a little bit sure makes a difference, IMO!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 23, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3ly0y7g3]What makes good barbeque?
> 
> Petunia



So Bill, are you now admitting that it truly IS the COOKER and NOT the COOK.. in your case?[/quote:3ly0y7g3]

Danville Results:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bill's Grill 17th  (Home made smoker)
Gary's BBQ 22nd  (Expensive Lang 84)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":1p0ha7jr][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1p0ha7jr]What makes good barbeque?
> 
> Petunia



So Bill, are you now admitting that it truly IS the COOKER and NOT the COOK.. in your case?[/quote:1p0ha7jr]

Danville Results:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bill's Grill 17th  (Home made smoker)
Gary's BBQ 22nd  (Expensive Lang 84)[/quote:1p0ha7jr]

Uh oh, the Hatfields and McCoy's are gonna go at it!  Maww, go get Paww's shotgun!


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2006)

The cook makes the best BBQ. It’s when you take a junk piece of meat and spend hours babying it putting some of your soul into it. That why BBQ from a wood/charcoal pit is better than something that comes off of  an set it and forget it electric (IMO).


----------



## john pen (May 23, 2006)

I think good "Q" is moist, tender and has a flavour that makes you say " Wwwwooooowwwww"


----------



## Gary in VA (May 23, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":37g1sdn7][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":37g1sdn7]What makes good barbeque?
> 
> Petunia



So Bill, are you now admitting that it truly IS the COOKER and NOT the COOK.. in your case?[/quote:37g1sdn7]

Danville Results:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bill's Grill 17th  (Home made smoker)

Gary's BBQ 22nd  (Expensive Lang 84)[/quote:37g1sdn7]



even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and again with your ol computer charts, storebought sauce and coyote rub


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2p93sebi][quote="Gary in VA":2p93sebi][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2p93sebi]What makes good barbeque?
> 
> Petunia



So Bill, are you now admitting that it truly IS the COOKER and NOT the COOK.. in your case?[/quote:2p93sebi]

Danville Results:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bill's Grill 17th  (Home made smoker)

Gary's BBQ 22nd  (Expensive Lang 84)[/quote:2p93sebi]



even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and again with your ol computer charts, storebought sauce and* coyote rub *






[/quote:2p93sebi]

*Pfft......*



Did you hear that?..................................





What was that Pfft sound?................................




I dunno...................




It was a big ole' can of Whoop Ass being opened!  You just don't bust on a mans rub!  :-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2006)

damn, I thought it was a beer.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":1s6j0sjn][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1s6j0sjn][quote="Gary in VA":1s6j0sjn][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1s6j0sjn]What makes good barbeque?
> 
> Petunia



So Bill, are you now admitting that it truly IS the COOKER and NOT the COOK.. in your case?[/quote:1s6j0sjn]

Danville Results:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bill's Grill 17th  (Home made smoker)

Gary's BBQ 22nd  (Expensive Lang 84)[/quote:1s6j0sjn]



even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and again with your ol computer charts, storebought sauce and* coyote rub *






[/quote:1s6j0sjn]

*Pfft......*



Did you hear that?..................................





What was that Pfft sound?................................




I dunno...................




It was a big ole' can of Whoop Ass being opened!  You just don't bust on a mans rub!  :-X[/quote:1s6j0sjn]

Wasn't bustin on yer rub... was bustin on a guy that can't make is OWN rub.

I tell'd ya.. that coyote stuff be purdy daggum good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Wasn't bustin on yer rub... was bustin on a guy that can't make is OWN rub.
> 
> I tell'd ya.. that coyote stuff be purdy daggum good.



Oh... #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 23, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> It was a big ole' can of Whoop Ass being opened!  You just don't bust on a mans rub!  :-X





> Wasn't bustin on yer rub... was bustin on a guy that can't make is OWN rub.
> 
> I tell'd ya.. that coyote stuff be purdy daggum good.



The brisket that kicked you A$$ was my home made rub.   [-X


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

lilq'er said:
			
		

> GARY!!!!! call the flipping fire dept, bc you just got burnt  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (hehe..... btw, cute pic of you sleeping)


She pokes her head in once again... Gone for another 6 months??  :razz:


----------



## Gary in VA (May 24, 2006)

lilq'er said:
			
		

> GARY!!!!! call the flipping fire dept, bc you just got burnt  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (hehe..... btw, cute pic of you sleeping)



well, well, well, Lilq'er returns... missed you this past weekend.  Alex can't wait to meet you.


----------



## WalterSC (May 24, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> I thought this would be a good topic for discussion. What is it that you think makes BBQ taste great?
> 
> The skills of the person doing the Q and his , her imagination!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 24, 2006)

Ithink I make great Q, but how would any of us know!
Some guy's get together and partake in a brothers good food!
I think this is a good time to think about a BBQ4U cookout in a central location for everybody to enjoy :!: 
I know it's been talked about before.........just my .02 cents 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> What makes good BBQ and what is good BBQ to you? It's all about what you like and what tickles your taste buds.  =P~ What i like you might hate........................... Diversity, it's what makes the world go round.   Take for instance Red.   Well i could go on and on bout him but i'll spare you.  :razz:



 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> What makes good BBQ and what is good BBQ to you? It's all about what you like and what tickles your taste buds.  =P~ What i like you might hate........................... Diversity, it's what makes the world go round.   Take for instance Red.   Well i could go on and on bout him but i'll spare you.  :razz:



Don't hate me cause you have penis envy!  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":31gdophz]What makes good BBQ and what is good BBQ to you? It's all about what you like and what tickles your taste buds.  =P~ What i like you might hate........................... Diversity, it's what makes the world go round.   Take for instance Red.   Well i could go on and on bout him but i'll spare you.  :razz:



Don't hate me cause you have penis envy!  8-[[/quote:31gdophz]

Is that why he has been so sick?


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

lilq'er said:
			
		

> you guys dont change do you!?!! lol


Quiet down boy's  
Girl in the house  
Hi lilq'er, from what I hear you can put all these old guy's to shame when it comes to Q'in 


Everyone but your'e Dad of course :!:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> lilq'er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut the smooth talk ~ You're married!! :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut the smooth talk ~ You're married!! :grin:  :grin:[/quote:3q1zarzp]
Don't even think that :-X


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Don't even think that *:-X[/quote:j7c1dpzj]
Yeah, who you think Puff is?  Me?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, who you think Puff is?  Me? [/quote:2st77z7o]

Me thinks.....................not!


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, who you think Puff is?  Me? [/quote:3rlq712m]
  Daddy is that you


----------



## Finney (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Daddy is that you [/quote:2q6b48ic]
 :slap:


----------

